

ASK: Does the NSA have every BitCoin key? - wtvanhest

The question and its implications are obvious.
======
dylanhassinger
what is a bitcoin key

~~~
wtvanhest
[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Private_key](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Private_key)

